# my yard for 2013



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

This might take awhile to post all the pictures I'm gonna try to do a brief comment on each one








This is the stockaid I built about 6 years ago . The cemetery is older then that. The wannabe hearse is here this year only because I also do demolition derby for my other hobby


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

The yard is full of a mish mash of different stuff. The carousel is about 3 years old


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

oops enter before posting link more to come in an hour or so


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

The lady normally has a chainsaw in hand she is about 4 years old


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

The clown car is 2 years old normally I change the car every year. The clowns heads are fan motors that go back and forth the hood and one door is pneumatic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So you know, loner, you can put up to five images (which includes emoticons) in each post


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

My version of the cheap clown faced tunnel the motor packed it in this year right around 7 pm


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

Pneumatic coffin he's 8 yrs old but has only had air for 5 years


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

The crank ghost the motor fried on it too. My other ghost that floats around the yard had issues too lol I'll post pics from inside the garage later tonight


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

loner said:


> The yard is full of a mish mash of different stuff. The carousel is about 3 years old





RoxyBlue said:


> So you know, loner, you can put up to five images (which includes emoticons) in each post


I'm not that computer savvy


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

loner said:


> I'm not that computer savvy


No worries, it takes awhile. You can use the image insert button aka yellow mountain button five times before you hit submit reply.

I love how you incorporate cars. That ups the ante on scene setting.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the swing ride, the clown car, and the clown tunnel. Would love to see some video of everything moving. Nice job!


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't take any video this year. I will see if anybody I know did. My wife did but she won't let me use it cause I scared her lol she doesn't want anybody to hear her scream. There is an old one on you tube of the car. It's different tho that year I used a beat up Porsche


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some nice stuff but your clown tunnel is Boss!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good, nice work!


----------



## loner (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks that means alot coming for all you haunting geniuses. I give full credit for the tunnel idea toktorill and his super cheap clown faced econo stud vortex.


----------

